# Sunflower seeds cure constipation



## amn70 (Aug 9, 2007)

I used to come on this IBSGroup alot. I have IBS and it usually switched between C&D but it was usually C. I started taking Magnesium Citrate, as per suggestion from people on these forums, which I've now taken consistently for about 5 years. It relieved most of my symptoms of IBS though in recent months they have been returning occasionally. Not sure if it diet change or what. But its been managable.Now I've eaten sunflower seeds (shelled) on occasion for years when I'd get a bug for them but not regularly. Didn't do it for any IBS reason. Just like them. Well I bought them again about a month or two ago and noticed when I ate them the night before I had a good, easy and mostly complete BM in the morning after breakfast. So I started eating a couple of servings each night and almost consistently I would go to the bathroom the next morning with the same result. So to confirm my suspection I skipped them for a few days and things went back to normal as in things were again less consistent, complete and easy. As soon as I start eating them again almost like clockwork the improvements returned. So for those of you with constipition or irregularity you should try at least two servings of sunflower seeds without the shells each day. Would be interesting to hear your results.Adam


----------



## lindielou (Jul 11, 2010)

amn70 said:


> I used to come on this IBSGroup alot. I have IBS and it usually switched between C&D but it was usually C. I started taking Magnesium Citrate, as per suggestion from people on these forums, which I've now taken consistently for about 5 years. It relieved most of my symptoms of IBS though in recent months they have been returning occasionally. Not sure if it diet change or what. But its been managable.Now I've eaten sunflower seeds (shelled) on occasion for years when I'd get a bug for them but not regularly. Didn't do it for any IBS reason. Just like them. Well I bought them again about a month or two ago and noticed when I ate them the night before I had a good, easy and mostly complete BM in the morning after breakfast. So I started eating a couple of servings each night and almost consistently I would go to the bathroom the next morning with the same result. So to confirm my suspection I skipped them for a few days and things went back to normal as in things were again less consistent, complete and easy. As soon as I start eating them again almost like clockwork the improvements returned. So for those of you with constipition or irregularity you should try at least two servings of sunflower seeds without the shells each day. Would be interesting to hear your results.Adam


----------



## lindielou (Jul 11, 2010)

I have never eaten sunflower seeds, but I will give it a try. About how much is a serving?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Awesome! May this continue for you!


----------



## amn70 (Aug 9, 2007)

lindielou said:


> I have never eaten sunflower seeds, but I will give it a try. About how much is a serving?


Just go by what it says on the package or container but in the bags I have it says 1/4 of a cup is a serving but keep in mind that 1 serving will contain about 18 grams of fat and about 190 calories so make sure you calculate that into your daily diet intake if you are watching your caloric intake. But also remember the fat in sunflower seeds is good monounsaturated fat so unless you are watching your weight don't be to concerned. And remember to buy the seeds without the shells. The unshelled ones are a pain to eat and you don't want to eat the shells.


----------

